# MegaCLI



## Oko (Sep 24, 2014)

I see that LSI has donated mrsas -- LSI MegaRAID 6Gb/s and 12Gb/s SAS+SATA RAID controller driver which should work on 9.3 stable but not on 10.xxx and beyond. At the same time I see in ports MegaCLI and I can see it bundled with LSI zip archive? However it is not clear if MegaCLI works only on 7.xxx and 8.xxx or if it works on 9.xxx and later. I will be soon rebuilding a file server and I am still debating between UFS+Hardware RAID card vs HBA+ZFS. Namely the server has 24 bays close to 40 TB or RAW space and in my experience in order to user all that storage space with ZFS I would probably have to beef up RAM to at least 64 GB if not 128 GB. Currently I have only 12GB of RAM.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2014)

It works on 9.2 and 9.3. Use the port if you want to be sure. I've had no problems with it.


----------

